
Google Maps on Android Will Now Show a Dedicated Ride-Sharing Tab - joshfraser
http://www.androidpolice.com/2016/03/15/google-maps-on-android-will-now-show-a-dedicated-ride-sharing-tab/
======
joshfraser
I hope they expand this beyond Uber and include Lyft too. I'd love to be able
to compare times and prices in one place.

